# back again



## pixy (8 Mar 2013)

Hi guys I am thinking of buying a scroll saw again has anyone had any experiance with the Axminster AWSS-18 Flex Scroll Saw they look to be very cheap at the moment,or if you can recermend any of the middle of the road scroll saws please Mal (HULL)


----------



## boysie39 (9 Mar 2013)

Hi Mall ,there have been several posts over the last few weeks on what is good and not so good .If you search back a few weeks you should get a good idea what you need. Money will have a big say in what direction you may have to go .


----------

